# Fabric tape for duct insulation



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Do you know the name of this hvac insulation fabric tape?


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

jjboy, that looks like Hardcast brand 2 part sealing system. 

It uses a fabric tape and mastic. You pull the tape through a trough with rollers which applies the thin mastic. The applicator looks kind of like a drywall finisher's tape trough and the mastic comes in 1 gallon jugs or 5 gallon pails.

I provided a link to Hardcast's website in your other thread on this matter.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

I have known stuff similar to this as "aero-ball" if I spelled that correctly when I was dong commercial A/C and sheet metal.

It is a water based glue with a canvas mesh.

It was a mesh alright.

Andy.


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

fabrk8r said:


> jjboy, that looks like Hardcast brand 2 part sealing system.
> 
> It uses a fabric tape and mastic. You pull the tape through a trough with rollers which applies the thin mastic. The applicator looks kind of like a drywall finisher's tape trough and the mastic comes in 1 gallon jugs or 5 gallon pails.
> 
> I provided a link to Hardcast's website in your other thread on this matter.


I checked the link but I couldn't find anything similar. I'll check again. Thanks


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

AndyGump said:


> I have known stuff similar to this as "aero-ball" if I spelled that correctly when I was dong commercial A/C and sheet metal.
> 
> It is a water based glue with a canvas mesh.
> 
> ...


I don't think is a mesh tape... doesn't look like.....also the final job looks clean for any mastic applied on top of the tape


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey Andy, Do you think this is the right canvas?

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/OW...J2?cm_sp=IO-_-Home-_-VTV70300505&cm_vc=HPPVZ3


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

No that is not it. The stuff I used was a cloth mesh not fiberglass now that I remember.

Andy.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Here are some pics of what we used to use for sealing the joints and seams of underground duct systems.

The tape...









Closeup of the tape...









The dispensing system...










Now, having said all this I'm going to ask why you think you need this type of tape and mastic for duct that isn't exposed to the moisture intrusion and external pressure problems that underground duct is exposed to.

We don't even use this stuff anymore for underground systems because there are better and less expensive sealants that are easier to apply and less messy, such as Pro-Seal. 

I would also like to add that the only time we ever even used the 2-part Hardcast system was on PVS coated metal, which is designed for underground duct.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Why not just caulk or mastic the seams for re-sealing.


----------

